

Startup Idea Generator - ujjwalg
http://startupideagenerator.com/

======
prawn
Amusing for a minute. Before I hit the link, I was imagining something that
combined two random sites and let people vote on which combos could have
merit.

e.g., eBay done more like Sortfolio, or car sales done like Woot, etc.

------
lhorie
It looks more like a pointy-haired boss powerpoint presentation generator.

